# Thermaltake Tower 112 Temps?



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Can everyone please post your heat pipe cooler temps here. My cooler in the pic below runs about 38C when Idle, and about 51C 52C for each processor playing BF2142 with a case temp of 32C. I'm trying to figure out if I moved my tower around too much and now the Arctic Silver is too thin and I'm getting higher temps then I should. This is for an E6600 overclocked to 2.66 GHz. Thanks!


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

I have that exact same cooler with one 90mm fan blowing through it on a P4 Prescott 3.0. Asus P5P800 MB

I idle at 31-33C CPU and 25-26C MB. Hottest I've ever been able to get it is 45-47C CPU with two instances of Prime95 running for a couple hours. Ambient room temperature of 68-69F.

Chip in Seattle


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice temps Chip. Thanks for the info. Awesome cooler isn't it?


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

The pleasure is mine sir. It's not often I get to make a contribution. The cooler has indeed been very effective.

The one issue that worried me was all that weight hanging horizontally off the MB could have unwanted consequences for the thermal joint and/or the MB itself. I built a little shelf sort of kluge to support it. Might be something to consider if you're in a tower type case. Pic's if you'd like..

Chip in Seattle


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I believe that this is my 4th motherboard I have mounted this baby on with no issues. I to am leary of the weight. I would love to see your support for it. Thanks.


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

Boy, I hope this works! I’ve never posted pictures before…  The angle piece is 1 ¾ x 2 ½ , by 2 ½ wide 6061 angle, the ‘shelf ‘ is 2 ½ x 6” 6061 bar stock. Both .125 thickness. Fasteners are 6-32 BHCS with nyloc nuts. The doubler plate in the back is the same material as the shelf. Sorry about the picture quality….

Chip in Seattle


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say you work with sheet metal for a living right?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Chip, that is a heck of a idea and some real nice work!


----------



## ChipD (Apr 26, 2005)

My apologies for being so late with this....

Thank you Doby, for your kind comments. Very much appreciated, especially coming from you.

Mr. Safford.... Bookkeeper by trade, but I enjoy foolin' around building things. As to your second 'shot in the dark'; Wow!!! My efforts pale in comparison! .500 is real good in baseball! ;-), ;-)

Chip


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Your temps are very good guys. Nice mod Chip. :wink:

I had this 6 inch monster for a K8 system of mine, a stock A64 3000+ 2GHz.

Idle with 20C/68F room temp, it was at 25C/77F with 1x 80mm fan. 45 minute K8 CPU Burn load was 36C/97F.

2x 92mm fans mounted on it reduced the temperature to 31C/88F 1hr load, with also a 120mm PSU fan in action there.


----------

